# Trip to Galveston,visit with Todd Westin



## jackrat (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't posted in a while.I've been offshore for 21 days.Going to Galveston for three days of open sea night rescue school ,right after I get home,is usually a neusance at best.But I actually arrived here in Galveston about an hour ago with a smile on my face.I had the pleasure of meeting forum member Todd Westin on my way down.It's good to see people who really care about the animals in their charge.It's evident,looking at the beautiful,healthy animals lounging around his place.You've got a good thing going,Todd!You also cook the best brisket in texas,hands down.No B.S. If you ever get up to Arkansas,come by and I'll have a pot of jambalaya made,maybe fry some frogs.

A couple of very nice aldabras.These are first I've ever seen.Fell in love immediatly.Never realized they could move as fast as they can.







A big old leopard,another first for me.This creature is awesome.






Taking it easy






Check out this profile.






Todd and me 






Does this guy love his animals?






Thanks for the hospitality,Doc.Hope I can return it one day!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking aldabras. Good to put a face with a name. Great pictures.


----------



## Fernando (Mar 20, 2011)

NIce pics. But the last two aren't showing up.


----------



## Robert (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow. Great pics. (A few were not viewable!). I hope to make this trip one day myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, man...the most important pictures were moved or removed from your photobucket account. I wanted to see the two of you. Can you put them back?


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2011)

I have no doubt the two of you got along great. Wish I could have been there.

I can't see about half the photos either.


----------



## jackrat (Mar 21, 2011)

Let me try again.





Todd and me






Dr. Todd and the aldabras


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 21, 2011)

Great pictures!! (the ones I could see!) The little 'roo is adorable 

eta: ah now I can see them. You both look like very nice people.


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2011)

The pics came through this time. Where are your overalls? I almost didn't recognize you? Haha. Dr. Westin, that is a gorgeous Leopard. Do you know the history and origin?


----------



## Balboa (Mar 21, 2011)

Tom said:


> The pics came through this time. Where are your overalls? I almost didn't recognize you? Haha. Dr. Westin, that is a gorgeous Leopard. Do you know the history and origin?



I'll echo that and all the compliments on the cool spread..

Funny thing is....

neither of you (Doc and Jack) look like smart-a$$es .... what gives?


----------



## jackrat (Mar 21, 2011)

Tom,I normally leave the overalls and the banjo at home when I'm out visiting.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 22, 2011)

Balboa....hahaha..guess we were both on our best behaviour, my wife wouldn't have been able to handle two of them in the house

Jackrat...you should have said you were gonna be a missin' yer old banjer...I got a nice fivestring in the house...haha. Thanks again for visiting, have been smiling since.


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Tom,I normally leave the overalls and the banjo at home when I'm out visiting.



Well you are welcome to bring them, if you ever make it out my way.


----------

